# Bit of a long shot, but does anyone know of any 'High Fashion' Photographers?



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

So in my spare time, I am designing my first line of some Middle Eastern style women's clothing and when I am outta Egypt, I am going to be setting up business. Whilst I am here, I am trying to take advantage of the 'cheaper' prices in terms of getting stuff like photography etc done here, rather then back in London. I already have a logo done in Arabic Calligraphy which I have been wanting to do for at least a year now - of course in London I couldnt find any place where I could have it done without costing 100+ UK Pounds. Did it here in Cairo for around 20 English Pounds. I don't think fabrics are any more cheaper here, then in Shepherds Bush Market, London, especially the luxury stuff, however there would probably be more variety, in term of Middle Eastern style. So I think I will source some of my fabric here too and possibly some Mannequins (really expensive in the UK!!).

Now, I am looking for a fashion photographer to take some pictures of my collection, once I am done making up the samples. I want some very good quality prints - the type that a high-end fashion house would demand, although I know that I would probably need a graphic designer as well.

Does anyone happen to know any good Egyptian photographers?


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Quite a few photographers in Alex's.. I don't know of what you maybe seeking however. Have used 2 for general purposes and were quite happy with the results. 

1: Is in Roushdy in Syria Street.. coming from the sea end the first photographer place on the left.

2: A few doors down from the Pizza Hut in Loran.

Even directly opposite immigration there's another studios.

Maybe skip along to a few to just see their shops to get more a idea?

My only pet hate with Egyptian photographers is their need to put their business name etc on the actual photo in a corner somewhere!!!


----------

